# Simple recipe for black punch.



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

A friend sent me a super simple recipe for black Halloween punch yesterday: just mix orange and grape Kool-Aid. Haven't tried it yet, but it sounds just plain ol' awesome. Thought I'd share.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Same recipe just add a pint of jagermeister for the adults. It gets even blacker.


----------

